# Champion 2700 PSI pressure washer revived from the dead.😊😊



## jkim13 (Mar 4, 2022)

I got this pressure washer for $30 from the local Craigslist for a spring fun project.

Hopefully this video helps someone who needs to repair a pressure washer.
Jkk


----------



## jkim13 (Mar 4, 2022)

I discovered the engine(196CC) on the Champion pressure washer is very identical to the HF Predator engine.
If someone needs to replace the engine or carburetor, then buy the following cheap one from HF, Ebay or Amazon.
It will be fit and work very well.
Jkk


----------

